
Bitcoin just surged past $2,000 for the first time - marijnz
https://techcrunch.com/2017/05/20/btc2k/
======
davidgerard
> While increases of 10x in a month would typically be an obvious sign of a
> bubble, it’s a little different with cryptocurrencies because no one really
> knows how much they should be worth.

no, that doesn't make an obvious bubble not a bubble.

